# Halo 3 1k Gamerscore



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

hey,

On halo 3 i have compleated all of the non-online achievements and done a couple of offline ones but im finding it hard to get all of them done. I have 950 gamerscore from halo so i need 50 more to get the kantana and the security helmet. I am really having trouble doing "mongoose mowdown" and "Two for One." Does anyone have any tips for me and if so i will be very greatful. Here is a list of all the ones i need to get 1000 gamerscore from halo 3.

Spartan Officer - 25G
Two for One - 5G
Overkill - 5G
Lee R Wilson Memorial - 5G
Mongoose Mowdown - 5G
Mabey next time Buddy - 5G

P.S. I would really like to get these compleated be4 Halo Wars come out in about 3 days. Oh and any tips on spartan officer, i have 60 Exp and lv 8 in ranked free for all. Only been playin for 4 days. LOL 

Thanks Alot!

Mr Face Jr - "Jface13" on Xbox Live


----------



## Nathman (Jun 3, 2007)

Got to love a gamerscore whore! I am addicted myself.

A great site for tips and guides is www.xbox360achievements.org

Click on retail games on the left hand side and choose the game you want advice on.

Happy whoring!:thumb:


----------

